# Ayuda con wireless broadcom 4312

## Jonathandls

que tal foro es un gusto usar gentoo y formar parte de esta comunidad.

quiero contarles que soy nuevo usando gentoo, pero usando linux tengo casi 3 años, (ubuntu, mandriva), bueno al grano. 

hace una semana instalé gentoo en mi laptop (HP 550) esta lapton trae una wireless broadcom, y como saben muchos esta marca ha dado problemas a los usuarios linux. Antes cuando usaba la distro de mandriva, usaba NDISWRAPPER para levantar mi wireless lo cual lo hacía sin ningún problema ya que casi todo se hacía con la interfaz gráfica, ahora que uso gentoo, me dí cuenta que existe un driver, el wl.o que hay que instalar el firmware de fwcutter y todo eso que dice el tutorial, bueno lo hice. pero a la hora de dar un iwconfig, o ifconfig no hay forma de que aparesca mi broadcom, también lo hice con NDISWRAPPER y no aparece aunque el mismo NDISWRAPPER me dice que el hardware está presente, pero no hay manera para que los comandos dichos con anterioridad me reconozcan mi tarjeta wireless. No creo que mi tarjeta esté descompuesta ya que antes funcionaba a la perfección, y ademas un lspci si la reconoce, he visto en la página de broadcom y mi tarjea si está soportada por el driver, les dejo el resultado de dicho comando.

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562GT 10/100 Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

[b]10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)[/b]

bueno espero su ayuda y disculpen las molestias pero creo que estoy entrando en desesperación porque la wireless me sirve demasiando en la universidad.

gracias de antemano...

----------

## esteban_conde

En portage tienes un paquete net-wireless/bcm43-fwcutter echalo un vistazo pues posiblemente debas instalarlo.

----------

## Jonathandls

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> En portage tienes un paquete net-wireless/bcm43-fwcutter echalo un vistazo pues posiblemente debas instalarlo.

 

y si dice que están enmascarados que hago?

----------

## esteban_conde

Editar /etc/portage/package.keywords y ponle una línea tal que así:

 *Quote:*   

> net-wireless/bcm43-fwcutter ~x86_64 

 

en caso de tener la arquitectura del x86 pones ~x86.

Al emerger de nuevo el paquete ya no te dará ese error.

----------

## Jonathandls

gracias por responder..

ya instalé el paquete.. pero sigo en lo mismo, es como que la tarjeta estuviera apagada... (en realidad está encendida)

 :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

bno espero su ayuda porque yo ya no sé que hacer. gracias..

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Yo tengo esa misma tarjeta wireless y la hice funcionar siguiendo este manual.

```
Use the current Git version of b43-fwcutter. 

Download, extract the b43-fwcutter tarball and build it:

git clone http://git.bu3sch.de/git/b43-tools.git

cd b43-tools/fwcutter

make

cd ..

Use version 4.174.64.19 of Broadcom's proprietary driver. (The tarball is mislabeled as "4.178.10.4", but it is actually 4.174.64.19.) 

Download and extract the firmware from this driver tarball:

export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"

wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2

tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2

cd broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/linux

sudo ../../fwcutter/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta.o

Note that you must adjust the FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR path to your distribution. The standard place where firmware is installed to is /lib/firmware. However some distributions put firmware in a different place.
```

 Procura tener esa version del kernel instalada en tu Gentoo y el soporte de las tarjetas Boardcom activado y no tendras ningun problema si sigues ese manual porque a mi me funciono.

Espero te sirva.

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente se te haya instalado el driver pero tengas que cargarlo a mano (esto es solo una suposición).

Intenta un modprobe bcm43xx a mano y luego iwconfig para ver si te ha aceptado la tarjeta.

----------

## AnFe

Os recuerdo que el modulo ahora se llama b43 y que hay que usar b43-fwcutter.

Un saludo

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes que asegurarte que el kernel que estas cargando tiene activado el soporte wireless para las tarjetas Broadcom (como te ha dicho Murderer_Fresh).

Si has instalado recientemente gentoo siguiendo la guía de instalación, quizá hayas utilizado genkernel y entonces no sepas de qué te estoy hablando. Si es así mira de nuevo la guia de instalación de gentoo en la parte de configuración manual del kernel. 

Tienes que conseguir ese soporte como código integrado en el kernel o como módulo (que se llamará b43).

Además del soporte del kernel es necesario instalar un firmware. Eso se consigue emergiendo b43-fwcutter. Si este firmware no te funcionara prueba el bcm43xx-fwcutter que ya te han dicho.

----------

## natxoblogg

Yo tuve problemas con ese mismo driver, te recomiendo que te mires el b43-fwcutter, francamente va bastante mejor

----------

## Jonathandls

Murderer_Fresh

que tal amigo, te cuento que este tutorial ya lo he hecho con anterioridad, lo he encotrado en otras paginas voy a probar especificamente con el que me recomiendas pero creo que es igual... gracias por la respuesta...

AnFe

que tan Anfe.. mira los paquetes que instalé fueron el b43 y el bcm43xx este ultimo estaba enmascarado como lo dije anteriormente igual lo instaé, el modulo es el mismo?

quilosaq

que tal amigo, bno la primera vez que instalé mi gentoo configuré el kernel a mano, me aseguré de habilitar el soporte para las broadcom, intente intente e intenté y no la hice funcionar, bueno me desesperé, creí que como era mi primera vez estaba haciendo algo mal en el kernel y decidí formatear y usar el genkernel, pero sucedió lo mismo, hice un make menuconfig y me aseguré de que estuviera puesta la opción para broadcom, y el genkernel si la puso... bueno más tarde te posteo a lo que me refieron exactamente, (estoy en la universidad y no tengo mi laptop a la mano)

natxoblogg

gracias por la recomendación pero el problema es que ninguno de los dos anda bien, bueno, no andan en lo absoluto   =S...

esteban_conde

bueno el módulo si se carga, lo tengo puesto en /etc/modules y en el arranque aparce, cargando módulo b43 [ok]...

de verdad muchas gracias a todos por estarme ayudando...

----------

## quilosaq

Da mas información: postea la salida de dmesg despues de haber reiniciado la máquina. Postea también la salida de lsmod.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues si se carga el módulo y no hace lo que debe creo que es la hora de usar ndiswrapper y si no te deja instalarlo, lo desenmascaras igual que al otro paquete echo "net-wireless/ndiswrapper >>/etc/portage/package.keywords.

----------

## Jonathandls

bueno.. eeee... yo quería hackear un par de redes y necesto el modo monitor como sabrán.. bueno, mmm seguiré intentando sino ps me cambio a ndiswrapper...

----------

## upszot

hola...

  yo estoy en algo similar... mi placa es...

```
M1530 upszot # lspci |grep -i broadcom

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
```

a los pocos meses de instalarme gentoo el a;o pasado logre hacerla funcionar con estos drivers... http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php  siguiendo los pasos de una de las tantas guias (que por cierto ahora no me acuerdo cual es =((   ) el tema es que despues de un buen dia dejo de funcionar... y como me compre una usb (zydas) mucho no me importo..

 pero ahora queria volverla a hacer funcionar y no hay caso...

configure el kernel como se explica aca... http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

he instale el paquete "net-wireless/b43-fwcutter" (en realidad ya lo tenia instalado de la vez pasada)...

pero no como ven no veo el modulo b43...

```
M1530 upszot # (lsmod && modprobe -l) |grep b43

M1530 upszot # 
```

en algun momento tenia habilitado esto en "/etc/modules.conf"

```
# Soporte wlan

#wl.ko  wl
```

 pero ahora si hago un "modproble -l" ... tampoco existe un modulo que se llame wl.ko   

tambien descubri esto... pero  no se si ayuda de algo...

```
M1530 upszot # cat /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/modules.alias |grep b43

alias pcmcia:m02D0c0448f*fn*pfn*pa*pb*pc*pd* b43

alias ssb:v4243id0812rev0D* b43

alias ssb:v4243id0812rev0B* b43

alias ssb:v4243id0812rev0A* b43

alias ssb:v4243id0812rev09* b43

alias ssb:v4243id0812rev07* b43

alias ssb:v4243id0812rev06* b43

alias ssb:v4243id0812rev05* b43

M1530 upszot # cat /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/modules.alias |grep b43

M1530 upszot # ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/                     

total 4

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Apr  6 20:35 zd1211rw

M1530 upszot # ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/

total 136

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 132545 Oct 13 02:00 b43.ko

M1530 upszot #
```

la version de kernel que tengo hoy en dia es la "2.6.31-gentoo-r10"

pd: me parece que la guia que segui era esta..http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt o http://linuxsix.blogspot.com/2009/01/instalar-broadcom-corporation-bcm4312.html aunque no recuerdo de haber compilado nada a mano... asique me inclino que use la 1ra...

mi "/var/log/rc.log"  *Quote:*   

>  * Loading module ieee80211_crypt_tkip ...
> 
>  * Failed to load ieee80211_crypt_tkip
> 
>  [ !! ]
> ...

 

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar... no quiero hacerlo con "ndiswrapper" ya que si en algun momento lo pude configurar ahora tambien lo tengo q poder hacer...

saludos

Edit: sigo investigando... evidentemente me equivoque y si hice cosas raras aquella vez... pq me encontre con esto... que figura en la 2da guia...http://linuxsix.blogspot.com/2009/01/instalar-broadcom-corporation-bcm4312.html

```
M1530 upszot # ls -l /usr/src/hybrid_wl/             

total 3792

-rw-r--r-- 1 54224 users    1655 Feb  9  2009 Makefile

-rw-r--r-- 1 root  root      291 Apr  2  2009 Module.markers

-rw-r--r-- 1 root  root        0 Apr  2  2009 Module.symvers

-rw-r--r-- 1 root  root        8 Apr  2  2009 built-in.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root  root   697799 Apr  2  2009 hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_10_79_10.tar.gz

drwxr-sr-x 2 54224 users    4096 Feb  9  2009 lib

-rw-r--r-- 1 root  root       32 Apr  2  2009 modules.order

drwxr-sr-x 5 54224 users    4096 Feb  9  2009 src

-rw-r--r-- 1 root  root  1568580 Apr  2  2009 wl.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root  root      999 Apr  2  2009 wl.mod.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root  root     2796 Apr  2  2009 wl.mod.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root  root  1566454 Apr  2  2009 wl.o

```

asique me dispuse a compilar nuevamente el modulo a mano... pero esta vez me pincho...   

parado en..."/usr/src/hybrid_wl"   ejecute

```
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build/ M=`pwd` clean

y luego

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build/ M=`pwd` 

```

 aca estan los resultados...

http://pastebin.com/bCfyehYa

si hago un "modprobe -l" sigo sin ver el modulo...

saludos

----------

## Jonathandls

hay algo que no entiendo, como es eso de compilar el modulo a mano?

bueno amí si me aparece el módulo al hacer, bueno aparcen varios jeje...

(lsmod && modprobe -l) |grep b43

b43                   107596  0 

mac80211              121544  1 b43

cfg80211               78864  2 b43,mac80211

led_class               3816  1 b43

ssb                    37384  1 b43

pcmcia                 30308  3 b43,ssb,pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          7572  8 b43,tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            31380  3 b43,ssb,pcmcia

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko

----------

## upszot

 *Jonathandls wrote:*   

> bueno amí si me aparece el módulo al hacer, bueno aparcen varios jeje...
> 
> (lsmod && modprobe -l) |grep b43
> 
> b43                   107596  0 
> ...

 

Hola... jona..  bueno efectivamente el modulo te lo carga ya que te aparece cuando haces el "lsmod"

 y que te tira si haces un "ifconfig -a" ??

si en el ifconfig no te muestra nada... proba de quitar y agregar nuevamente el modulo a mano... mientras que en otras dos consolas haces un "tail -f /var/log/messages" y "tail -f /var/log/dmesg" a ver si te tira algun error al momento de cargarlo...  y pega los resultados...

 *Jonathandls wrote:*   

> hay algo que no entiendo, como es eso de compilar el modulo a mano?

 

Lo de compilar el driver a mano...es justamente lo que dije con esos dos "make -C " que comente arriba....

es lo que hacen aca http://linuxsix.blogspot.com/2009/01/instalar-broadcom-corporation-bcm4312.html y a mi me sirvio para el kernel 2.6.27 (aunque en el link hablen del 2.6.26)

saludos

----------

## upszot

bueno les cuento...

 recompile el paquete "net-wireless/b43-fwcutter" ...

tambien hice el siguiente cambio en el kernel..

```
Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

     <M>   Broadcom BCM43xx wireless support 
```

compile de nuevo y reinicie.... (el cambio ese lo tome de aca https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409194.html que es un link que te pone cuando compilas el paquete b43-fwcutter )

en el inicio me sigue pinchando los modulos "wl" y "ieee80211_crypt_tkip" como antes... (pero eso no me importa pq ya se que es por lo de la compilada a mano del driver)

pero... el modulo "b43" me lo carga... 

```
M1530 upszot # (lsmod && modprobe -l) |grep b43

b43                   125460  0 

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko

```

pero el hardware sigue sin verlo si hago un "ifconfig -a "

si quito el modulo y lo vuelvo a cargar 

```
M1530 upszot # modprobe -r b43

M1530 upszot # modprobe  b43
```

obtengo este resultado...

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # tail -f /var/log/messages
> 
> Apr  7 00:08:27 M1530 kernel: [ 3168.509020] b43-phy2: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)
> 
> Apr  7 00:08:27 M1530 kernel: [ 3168.526109] b43-phy2 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)
> ...

 

mas info de la placa..

```
M1530 upszot # lspci -vn | grep 14e4:43 

0b:00.0 0280: 14e4:4315 (rev 01)

```

alguna idea??

saludos

----------

## upszot

bueno buscando aca http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43?action=show&redirect=en%2Fusers%2FDrivers%2Fbcm43xx

hay un cuadro.... que para mi placa dice esto...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PCI-ID              --          State                                  --  Chip                -- Modes        --- PHY version         -- Driver    ---
> 
> 14e4:4315  --  supported 2.6.32 and later    --  BCM4312  --  b/g       ---  LP                --   b43      ---

 

asique me parece que me voy a compilar el kernel 2.6.32 .... aunque no entiendo pq si antes me funciono con un kernel viejo ahora no...

y hay otra cosa que no me cierra... pq en otra distribucion de linux me da otra salida para el "lspci"

Wifislax 3.1  -- kernel 2.6.21.5

```
0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
```

gentoo -- kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r10

```
0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
```

Ubuntu 8.04.2, kernel 2.6.24-23-generic

```
0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
```

saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Pues si se carga el módulo y no hace lo que debe creo que es la hora de usar ndiswrapper y si no te deja instalarlo, lo desenmascaras igual que al otro paquete echo "net-wireless/ndiswrapper >>/etc/portage/package.keywords.

 

En cuanto le ponga la mano encima a un compaq que tengo configurado con la bcm43xx y ndiswrapper con un kernel 2.6.23 visto lo tuyo miraré a ver si está en modo monitor pero no se si será normal pero ndiswrapper no funciona sin bcm43xx, tienen que cargarse los dos si nó no funciona.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> localhost esteban # ndiswrapper -l
> 
> bcmwl5 : driver installed
> 
>         device (14E4:4312) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
> ...

 Bueno esta es la salida del comando en el portatil creo recordar que tuve que descomprimir los 

drivers de windows y ejecutar ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf para que se cargaran pero ojo con bcm43xx cargado.

La verdad es que me parecio un poco raro pero lo dejé funcionando y hasta ahora no lo he vuelto a mirar.

----------

## upszot

Buenas gente... 

 bueno la hice andar   :Very Happy: 

lo que hice fue lo siguiente..

upgradie  el kernel a "2.6.32-gentoo-r8"  , agrege "b43-firmware" y "b43-fwcutter" ya que el primero estaba maskeado y el segundo era dependencia del 1ro pero en version 012 (la estable es la 011, al dia de hoy)

```
M1530 upszot # echo "net-wireless/b43-fwcutter" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

M1530 upszot # echo "net-wireless/b43-firmware" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

despues 

```
emerge net-wireless/b43-firmware 
```

reinicie la pc... y walaa!!

```
M1530 upszot # ifconfig 

wlan3     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

          inet addr:192.168.1.12  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:5fff:fe3b:b6e1/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:14451 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14212 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0                                                                                                               

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                                                                                                                           

          RX bytes:5237602 (4.9 MiB)  TX bytes:2612368 (2.4 MiB)                                                                                                                 

```

tengo mi placa funcionando y estoy navegando desde ella....

con respecto a la configuracion del kernel me quedo asi... (voy a ir viendo despues de depurarla y postiarla aca) *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    Device Drivers  --->   --- Network device support    ---> Wireless LAN       
> 
>   │ │                                                [*]   Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)  --->                                                                                                  │ │    
> ...

 

PD: todavia no realice pruebas si con estos driver puedo ponerla en modo monitor o inyeccion de trafico para hacer auditorias de seguridad en mi red wifi sin necesidad de mi otra plaquita usb con chipset zydas... pero bueno esto es un buen comienzo =))

Saludos

----------

## Jonathandls

tail -f /var/log/dmesg

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -92941314 ns)

EXT4-fs (sda1): internal journal on sda1:8

EXT4-fs (sda4): barriers enabled

kjournald2 starting: pid 16062, dev sda4:8, commit interval 5 seconds

EXT4-fs (sda4): internal journal on sda4:8

EXT4-fs (sda4): delayed allocation enabled

EXT4-fs: file extents enabled

EXT4-fs: mballoc enabled

EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

Adding 530136k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:530136k

tail -f /var/log/messages

Apr  7 23:07:41 Jonathandls kernel:     (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Apr  7 23:07:41 Jonathandls kernel:     (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

Apr  7 23:07:41 Jonathandls kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

Apr  7 23:07:41 Jonathandls kernel: b43-pci-bridge 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Apr  7 23:07:41 Jonathandls kernel: b43-pci-bridge 0000:10:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Apr  7 23:07:41 Jonathandls kernel: ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:10:00.0

Apr  7 23:07:41 Jonathandls kernel: b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

Apr  7 23:07:42 Jonathandls kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)

Apr  7 23:07:42 Jonathandls kernel: b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95

Apr  7 23:07:42 Jonathandls kernel: Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PML, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

Apr  7 23:08:44 Jonathandls kernel: b43-pci-bridge 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel: cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel: cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel:     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel:     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel:     (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel:     (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel:     (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel:     (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel:     (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel: b43-pci-bridge 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel: b43-pci-bridge 0000:10:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel: ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:10:00.0

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel: b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel: b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95

Apr  7 23:08:46 Jonathandls kernel: Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PML, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

Apr  7 23:10:01 Jonathandls cron[18637]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:81:36:ca:0b

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:81ff:fe36:ca0b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2222 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2381 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:1740130 (1.6 MiB)  TX bytes:482901 (471.5 KiB)

          Memory:e4600000-e4620000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          LOOPBACK  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

vboxnet0  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 0a:00:27:00:00:00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

bueno eso aparece, creo que es el mismo error una cosa de un tal PHY----        ¿cómo se upgradea a 2.6.32?

----------

## Jonathandls

bueno ya se como se "upgradea" jaja... pero ahi emerge me dice que la última versión es la .33 voy a probar con esta a ver que pasa, teóricamente tiene que funcionar... les comento a ver que pasa genteeeeeee!!!

----------

## upszot

 *Jonathandls wrote:*   

> bueno ya se como se "upgradea" jaja... pero ahi emerge me dice que la última versión es la .33 voy a probar con esta a ver que pasa, teóricamente tiene que funcionar... les comento a ver que pasa genteeeeeee!!!

 

hola... si la ultima es la 33 pero yo no queria poner esa todavia...

si queres instalar una version en particular o si queres instalar la 32 y que te actualice dentro de sus releace tenes que agregar esto ...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords |grep source

~sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32 ~x86

```

  con el " ~ " lo que haces es decirle a portage que puede hacer update dentro de los releace manteniendose en la version...

 si queres fijar una version en particular le pones " = " pero asi le tenes q decir el r8 por ejemplo...

por otro lado... veo que el cartel que te tira en mesages es el mismo que a mi ... 

asique supongo que si instalas esos dos paquetes que dije arriba te va a salir andando...

saludos

PD: no se pq me dejo de andar el kismet para mi placa zydas despues de esta actualizacion que hice... (en /etc/kismet.conf tengo fijado la placa zydas)... voy a ver si arreglo esto y sino habro otro post para ese tema...

----------

## vincent-

Los drivers que necesitas son los broadcom-sta. Los tienes en el portage.

Desenmascaralos y después instalalos con emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta

El módulo se llamará wl

----------

